# My ghost mantis threw up! Help!



## PlayingMantis (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok...I know I had a thread about my late Chinese mantid that threw up. why do my mantids keep throwing up! Now my L4 female ghost mantis is throwing up, but the vomit looks completely different. It is like red cranberry juice. I don't know what's wrong?? I know my Chinese mantid ate a bad cricket...but I've been feeding my ghosts fruit flies. I don't think the fruit flies could be bad? I've been using the same culture since I got the mantis over 3 weeks ago and she's been fine until now.

Alright yesterday I did feed her lots of honey. She seemed to really enjoy it so I thought, why not? Maybe she ate too much? She does look really plump.

As I am typing this...oh no she threw up again!

Edit: she is walking around now.


----------



## Vlodek (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that honey was the cause of your mantid's vomiting. Give it some water and the wait 2-3 days before feeding it again.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably just overly full, just wait it out.


----------



## sally (Dec 2, 2013)

Make sure you keep offering water.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 2, 2013)

Strange. I have never seen vomit that color. As others suggested, keep her hydrated.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I am giving her a little water (humidity is very low in my house because I keep the heat on at 76F).

Another strange thing... (Ok this is really disgusting, read on if you dare  )...I have some fruit flies walking around and they somehow found the puddle of vomit and started drinking from it. I wonder if the vomit has a high sugar content from the honey? Though why it is red is quite strange indeed.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Dec 3, 2013)

Today she is molting! However I did something stupid, she was at the top of the container and I didn't take a close look at her. I took off the lid and was going to change her paper towel (overnight she made about a dozen small poops). Then I noticed something was weird...she looked a bit off. Then I realized she is molting! This is the first time I've seen a mantis molt, and I am nervous I might've messed up her up by disturbing her!!

Ok she is out and she's hanging upside down from her shed skin.


----------



## sally (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad she molted ok for you


----------

